# Realtree series viper ultra tree stand.



## Sgt Shadow (Oct 23, 2011)

Cabelas has this tree stand on sale for $199 and I am debating on getting one. Has anyone used one and how do you like it? I think it is a summit viper stand with a few added features or at least thats what it looks like.


----------



## hoochfisher (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks to be the same as any other viper stand with a foot rest added.   Comes with the same things the viper classic (steel model) I just bought for $129, except the extended foot rest.  Which I added for right at $40. 

So, for about $40 more than what I paid, you're getting the same stand, but 6# less weight with that one being aluminum. 

I say go for it. My viper is the most comfortable stand I've ever sat in.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 24, 2011)

I think I saw 2 on CList for $150 in Atlanta.


----------



## Sgt Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Went ahead and ordered it, got $20 instant rebate for having my email put on a mailing list.


----------

